# Happy 1st Birthday Shadow



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Well it's Shadow's first birthday tomorrow 26th but we had to celebrate tonight so here's our photos of our beautiful girl...

Mmmm yummm









This is so tasty i’m going cross-eyed trying to look at it!









Nobody’s taking my birthday cookie away Grrrrrrrrrr









YUMM....









That’s a pretty dress Shadow... let me whisper something to you... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!









Just looking pretty

































We got her some homemade cookies which she just loved!! And a party dress which she didn't love so much hehehe. We also got her a sun hat but it hasn't arrived yet so more photos to come hehee


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Shadow is sooo cute!! 
I think I've found my latest obsession, which means you're in trouble because I'll have to start demanding weekly photo updates. 

I love both of your babies!

Happy Birthday Shadow


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

happy bday shadow!!! what a lovely lovely dress  it looks so comfy and the cookie mmm i want ;p


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you friends. I don't like dresses but mummy always dresses me up!! She says i'm a pretty girl but i like to be rough and tough, can't wait for my baseball cap instead!
I'll share my cookies with you Dex - you're the king of treats i'm sure you know the best ones


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

*HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY SHADOW YOU PRETTY GIRL HAVE A GREAT DAY XXX*








[/url]


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TashaZ said:


> Thank you friends. I don't like dresses but mummy always dresses me up!! She says i'm a pretty girl but i like to be rough and tough, can't wait for my baseball cap instead!
> I'll share my cookies with you Dex - you're the king of treats i'm sure you know the best ones


yay! thanks tasha! haha yes of all treats! :king: im sure she'll look beautiful in her baseball cap when it arrives


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG Mandy that's gorgeous!!! i just love it! Shadow is such a pretty girl in her party dress and i just love all the flashing pics and colour THANK YOU  

Oh Dexter, you're the king! We need an updated list of treats from you soon. I should find you some Aussie treats, although i do recall you did't like the Kangaroo


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Shadow
always amazes me how much it means to us when our babies reach that 1 year milestone x x x x x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TashaZ said:


> OMG Mandy that's gorgeous!!! i just love it! Shadow is such a pretty girl in her party dress and i just love all the flashing pics and colour THANK YOU
> 
> Oh Dexter, you're the king! We need an updated list of treats from you soon. I should find you some Aussie treats, although i do recall you did't like the Kangaroo


absolutely right, i licked the kangaroo wings and then walked away from it. LOL. tell mommy to buy me more treats and then i'll give an updated list.
DEXTER!!!! why you typing on the laptop?...
uh oh..mommy caught me! :laughing1:


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL Shadow loves Kangaroo, she's my true assie baby! Pebbles hates it though 

Oh come on mumma buy Dexter some new treats  we miss his updates and funny captions!! Pllleeeeeeeease


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TashaZ said:


> LOL Shadow loves Kangaroo, she's my true assie baby! Pebbles hates it though
> 
> Oh come on mumma buy Dexter some new treats  we miss his updates and funny captions!! Pllleeeeeeeease


oooh lucky shadow! hehe  lol maybe sunday  they have some new treats at petsmart but $14 a bag is ridiculous...so i'm waiting to go back to the other store that i got some yummy treats from  i'm currently writing a post right now...not about treats but its beautiful


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay i can't wait to see the new post! i love seeing what Dexter gets up to


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe its up! yayaya


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Shadow! You are a beautiful girl. I wish you lots of special surprises and lots of pampering on your "big" day. Kisses & hugs!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday little girl !!! She is so cute in her little red dress...can't wait to see her sun hat


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

_Happy First Birthday Shadow!_


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Shadow, Happy Birthday!!! I love your party dress and I'm glad you liked your birthday cookies!!! I especially like the pic of you showing your teeth. That is too funny!!! You are such a special birthday girl!!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

shadow you are too cute for words - happy birthday!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I love the whispering one, so cute!! Happy birthday sweet Shadow! You are only 5 days younger than Benny.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Shadow!!!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw thanks everyone! Shadow knew it was her birthday today, she ran in this morning with the birthday cake toy that she gave Pebbles, it was the cutest thing ever!!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Shadow, hope you had a great day!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Happy birthday Shadow. Your new dress is so pretty. We can't wait for more pictures of your special day.


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday Shadow!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yes still waiting for them pics!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday Shadow!! You're such a pretty girl ^_^


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Shadow's is beautiful !

Happy Birthday Big Girl !


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Really gorgeous pups and pics!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy birthday Shadow...Very cute pics.


----------

